# Tipping in Europe



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Just wondering what you guys consider a suitable amount to tip when in Europe.

In France/Germany etc we tend to tip restaurant staff about 10% (about the same as in the UK), whereas in the U.S. it's nearer 15 to 20%.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tip*

I have stopped tipping unless we get exceptional service.

Very rare these days. Find French Restaurant staff in particular to be exceptionally rude.

TM


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I do not tip


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

10 to 15% depending on the service and how good the food was. Nothing if the food is not good or the staff are rude which I too think is quite common in France, Alan.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Much depends on the service, if it's good then 10%, bad Nowt.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

As it would have been illegal to tip me for doing my job, I apply the same logic to everybody else.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tips*

I rarely get tips these days!

I used to when I was younger, good looking and people had spare cash.

These days, I am just older and everyone is skint! 8)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Tips*



teemyob said:


> I rarely get tips these days!
> 
> I used to when I was younger, good looking and people had spare cash.
> 
> These days, I am just older and everyone is skint! 8)


As above and the older I get I don't feel the need to conform  
I will tip if I want to but I won't be pressurised or feel that it is expected as the norm!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, signs of the times. 
I leave small change at cafe's and restaurants. If they don't like it I will ask for it back.

In the states I have asked for the manager to report bullying tactics by staff and tell them I will never come back.
This usually gets us a voucher to come back.

Ray.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I think the days of tipping are at an end.

It's an outdated custom and has seen its day but I'll happily pass on any tips I receive.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hezbez said:


> Just wondering what you guys consider a suitable amount to tip when in Europe.
> 
> In France/Germany etc we tend to tip restaurant staff about 10% (about the same as in the UK), whereas in the U.S. it's nearer 15 to 20%.


We normally tip about 10% when we are in France and Italy, unless the restaurant bill shows a cover charge - that situation is getting more common in Europe nowadays. On our recent trip we generally got good service.

We would not wish to create the impression that Brits as a nation have stopped tipping. Human nature being what it is, if there are customers from other countries in a restaurant who would be expected to be more generous and appreciative, we Brits will be the victims of a downward spiral of indifference and lack of courtesy.

We don't like to be thought of as tight, or worse - as freeloaders! Already, in France it seems the British holidaymakers have earned a reputation for going to the free wine "degustations" at the local Caves to neck several complimentary glasses, and wobble out again without buying even one bottle of wine. That's disgraceful. 

Occasionally we don't leave a tip, but only because of poor service or mediocre food.

SD


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

My wife tips - I don't (except under duress - applied by her). Topping up staff wages in restaurants by tipping is allowing the proprietor to get away with paying lower wages. I'd rather pay more for my meal if the extra went on staff pay. As for tipping taxis, it's totally illogical. By the same reasoning we should tip bus and train drivers or, when you land at your destination, nip into the cockpit and push a fiver into the pilot's hand.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Yep, signs of the times.
> I leave small change at cafe's and restaurants. If they don't like it I will ask for it back.
> .


Come on Ray... Where's that story you told Irene and me about smoking to get more tips !!!!!!!!!!!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

french restaurant bills are supposed to be "service compris" so no tip is required, or (as far as we've found) expected.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I only tip barber shops, in the hope that they will remember me and do a *proper* job next time :roll:

I've always had good service in French cafes but then we only frequent the Mama Papa establishments and get good wholesome food, friendly and interested service.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Equally important is....for those who normally do tip, do you tell people (eg head waiter) WHY you aren't tipping, and explain the details of the poor service/food?

Always thought tipping taxi drivers was a weird thing to do where there's no suit cases/luggage to help you with.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Although I don't see the need/logic for tipping in Europe, in South Africa most restaurants have an odd set up. Generally, waiters and waitresses (known as waitrons) do not get a basic wage - they only get tips - all the diners know this.

The result is that all the serving staff become very good at table service and very knowledgeable about their menu.
Poor service or not knowing what the fish-of-the -day is, will result in no wages.

It seems to work well.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Germany*

A couple of weeks ago we ate out a couple of times in Germany

One restaurant tried to charge me €7 for two glasses of tap water (A pint of Biburger was only €3.10 down the road).

I refused to pay the €7 and paid them €2 and of course, did not tip them.

I prefer the smaller family run restaurants but do like Buffalo Grill where we find the staff and the food on the whole better.

TM


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Remus

As for tipping pilots, when I was an impecunious ( Yes - 1,390 pounds per annum) Second Officer in my first airline a passenger gave the Stewardess 5 quid to split between the crew. The Capt. told her to keep it. I was quite miffed at the time. 

It was the only time I came near a tip in my flying career, and certainly nothing extra from airline management. The boss of one base of 20 pilots had a Christmas Card put on the notice board - and that was signed pp by his secretary!

I left the airlines for more gentlemanly parts of Aviation.

To answer the OP, in Poland tipping is not the rule but if satified one leaves the odd change, up to about 5%. I think that is how it should be.

Geoff


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Tipping*

When overseas I leave a couple of euros as a tip, providing everything was good. In the UK I do not tip. Stopped doing so a year ago when it dawned on me that they get paid minimum wage. So do I. Only difference is that I have a pension to suppliment it.

As for taxis, your right why do I tip them!! As of now I won't!

Neil


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

tonka said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, signs of the times.
> ...


True Steve.
But I was on the receiving end and very grateful....  

Ray.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> Remus
> 
> As for tipping pilots, when I was an impecunious ( Yes - 1,390 pounds per annum) Second Officer in my first airline a passenger gave the Stewardess 5 quid to split between the crew. The Capt. told her to keep it. I was quite miffed at the time.
> 
> ...


Hi Geoff,

Any extra cash would only have been spent in the bar before you went on duty anyway. :lol:


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

There's Which page which is quite useful here. May be out-of-date but it's a starting-point. However, I agree with others, it should never be seen as automatic.

Phil


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

[qu

Any extra cash would only have been spent in the bar before you went on duty anyway. :lol:[/quote]

In my case wrong, but I know a man....


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I get REALLY annoyed in restaurants etc where everyone seems to expect a tip. To my mind the price quoted in the menu is for "everything" so why on earth should I be expected to pay an extra 10% to cover the cost of delivery !! Outrageous


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

bognormike said:


> french restaurant bills are supposed to be "service compris" so no tip is required, or (as far as we've found) expected.


That is correct according to my neice who married to a frenchman 

She also says that all restaurants must provide free drinking water by law.

When I have tried to get free water I have always been ignored untill the mention of the magic words "evian" or "vittel" when it appears as if by magic and of course incurrs a charge on the bill


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

StAubyns said:


> When I have tried to get free water I have always been ignored untill the mention of the magic words "evian" or "vittel" when it appears as if by magic and of course incurrs a charge on the bill


Hi Geoff

The secret is to make a joke of it, and ask for "_une bouteille de Château la Pompe_".

Never known that to fail.

Dave


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

Some years ago in Florida we got crap service and indifferent food so we didn't leave a tip. We were pursued from the restaurant by the waiter demanding to know why we didn't tip and insisting we should. Needless to say he was told to foxtrot oscar.

The corollary was that when the credit card bill arrived he had added a 20% tip anyway! I contacted the credit card company and explained what had happened and the tip was removed but I doubt they bothered recovering it from the waiter.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tip*

Hi

A lot depends on the "service/cover charge" and so on.

I usually "round things up with a tip" so for example if my bill is 18 euro 10 cents, I will pay with a 20 and leave it at that.

If the service has been poor, then forget it.

Russell


----------



## jackeen (Dec 14, 2007)

Check out:-
uk.travel.yahoo.com/p-promo-3311756
Jackeen


----------

